

Ruby on Rails on NetBeans 6 - twism
http://www.netbeans.org/download/flash/jruby_on_rails/jruby_on_rails.html

======
koolmoe
Nicely done.

What's with the SQL, though? Doesn't NetBeans support migrations?

